#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Habilitar SSH/TELENET em switch cisco sg200-26

## Netiin

Alguem aqui ja conseguiu habilitar o telnet ou ssh no switch cisco sg200-26, pois não estou conseguindo!

----------


## patriciomartins

Esse modelo não a suporte oficial a CLI, tem algumas etapas feitas na interface web que pode liberar tal função, mais você perde a garantia, e como eu disse não é oficial.

----------


## Netiin

Sim, porem eu preciso ativar, mesmo perdendo a garantia, alguém pode me ajudar?

----------


## patriciomartins

Bom dia.

Sabendo dos riscos, vamos lá.

Faça o login no switch via interface web.

Vá em Administration -> File Management -> Download/Backup Configuration/Log

Selecione a ação: backup, tipo de arquivo: Source File Type: Running configuration file, Sensitive Data: Exclude
Abra o arquivo baixado running-config.txt no editor de texto e logo após a linha "username cisco ..." adicione ip telnet server e salve o arquivo.

Ex: 

username cisco password encrypted xxxxx privilege 15 
ip telnet server
!
interface gigabitethernet1

Volte para a interface web e pressione o botão Concluído para voltar para Download/Backup Configuration/Log

Selecione a ação: Download, Nome do Arquivo de Origem: escolha o arquivo de configuração de execução modificado, Destination File Type: Running configuration file e clique no botão Aplicar.

Telnet está habilitado na porta 6500 ... então a partir da linha de comando, execute telnet <switch ip> 6500 e aproveite o CLI :-)

Você pode verificar se o telnet está ativado na interface da web em Security -> TCP/UDP Services. Procure a linha que começa com o Telnet na Tabela de Serviço TCP.

Até a próxima.

----------


## avatar52

Onde consta a perda da garantia?

----------


## patriciomartins

De acordo com o suporte oficial da cisco, qualquer alteração nos equipamentos que não esta disponível por padrão pode acarreta em perda de garantia.

----------

